# Cleaning windows, mirrors and all glass...FREE Apt and home dwellers...embrace drying racks!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is another tip that my hubby brought to mind. He asked me for the windex we don't have to clean the car windows....well folks we no longer have any chemical cleaners..he has a bottle of bleach in his bathroom for when he needs a white load bleached for his laundry only. I don't bleach any of my clothing or towels...due to a reaction I have to bleach. When I gave my hubby a good microfiber and told him how to use it...he came back in marveling and asked.."can I keep that one for the car?" 

Simple as can be...a *Microfiber cloth with a little bit of water.*...*or* use a *hand steamer *to steam the mirror or glass to make it so easy..simply wipe with a microfiber! There are articles on microfiber losing fibers in the wash...just make sure you buy good quality ones. I have had no issues with this myself. I have microfiber used for over a year on so many jobs! They stand up well and you need to make sure to wash them without other towels or they will catch all the lint. 

*Drying racks* are amazing in apts and homes! I use a collapseable one by our sliding glass doors and apt dwellers aren't usually allowed a back deck clothes line so this really helps. Clothes and items air dried last so much longer. I still machine dry jeans and towels....in addition to blankets. I air dry most of my clothes which saves money and saves the fabric. If sun is an issue...aim a fan at the rack a while or place near a heat source..not too close of course. To help in the Fall and Winter....spin clothing twice in the washer to help make them faster to air dry once helps alot. Tjis will save money and your clothing lasts way longer....


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I love microfiber cloths. Yes, they will pick up link like crazy from towels, BUT I found that tumbling cat hair covered clothing in the dryer (no heat,on fluff) with a microfiber cloth seemed to "scrub" off more cat hair. Other people may know about this already, but I fed/watered several cats for a neighbour for three weeks in October and had no idea how to deal with all the hair attached to everything I owned.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> I love microfiber cloths. Yes, they will pick up link like crazy from towels, BUT I found that tumbling cat hair covered clothing in the dryer (no heat,on fluff) with a microfiber cloth seemed to "scrub" off more cat hair. Other people may know about this already, but I fed/watered several cats for a neighbour for three weeks in October and had no idea how to deal with all the hair attached to everything I owned.


Oh yes, pet hair will absolutely get onto the microfiber. With all my homes having pets...I wash all my microfiber and wash cloths alone to prevent the hair from getting on them. I use a lint brush or tape to clean up hair on me or clothing. One of my little dogs is a hair loser and the other one is a Caryn Terrier poodle mix that doesn't lose hair. Guess we have a good combo.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Great hints & tips, Romy! 

Microfiber cloths/towels, oh yes, we use them, and wooden drying racks, just love mine!

I bought my wooden drying rack back when I had babies in diapers, and I still use that rack daily/weekly. In the winter months I just love hanging my damp tea towels to dry on it (call me crazy, but I just love the look of clothes and things drying), and when it comes to delicates and things, nothing IMO beats a good old-fashioned wooden drying rack.

To this day, mine sits in the porch where, throughout the warmer months of the year, I can hang whatever it is I want to dry on it, and open the windows in the porch to keep the air moving and circulating in and out of the room, helping to keep the humidity down, and as for this time of the year when it's cold and miserable out, the porch stays nice and toasty warm, so things dry quickly when hung on the rack.

When my kids were little, everything from diapers, to rubber pants, to baby bibs, to damp and wet outdoor play clothing hung on my wooden rack, and today the likes of tea towels, unmentionables, and everything in-between gets dried on my handy-dandy, trusty ole rack.

P.S. Don't you just love the look of a clothesline or wooden drying rack dressed in washing? So nostalgic and homey looking.


----------

